# 50 Shades Of Grey



## mishele

So ladies have you read it?! Any thoughts or comments?


----------



## MonicaBH

The series is, by no means, a literary masterpiece.  They are entertaining, but there's not a lot of depth to them.

That being said, I blew through all three books in about 5 days.  My best friend has read the series 3x already.


----------



## mishele

"literary masterpiece"....LOL no it is not... 
I finished book one at 2:30 am last night and had to go buy the next 2 books today....:heart:


----------



## MTVision

mishele said:
			
		

> So ladies have you read it?! Any thoughts or comments?



Housewife porn??

I read them. Like the previous person said - definitely not a literary masterpiece but they are good entertainment. I read them in like 3 days! My boyfriend didn't have any books to read so he ended up reading them too. 

Did you know that they you use to be able to read the whole series online for free?? They are fanfiction based off of the Twilight series. Basically the author took the characters of Bella
And Edward, their relationship an created a story out of them. 

If I met a guy like Mr. Grey and he wanted to shower me with expensive clothes, cars, etc. - I'd probably let him tie me up and flog me once in a while!


----------



## mishele

I do agree that Ana needs to stop complaining...lol Seriously, let the guy buy you ****.....he's beating your ass!!


----------



## MonicaBH

MTVision said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ladies have you read it?! Any thoughts or comments?
> 
> 
> 
> If I met a guy like Mr. Grey and he wanted to shower me with expensive clothes, cars, etc. - I'd probably let him tie me up and flog me once in a while!
Click to expand...


HEAR HEAR!!  :hail:


----------



## MTVision

mishele said:
			
		

> I do agree that Ana needs to stop complaining...lol Seriously, let the guy buy you ****.....he's beating you're ass!!



Right!

After these books came out I guess adult stores had a huge influx of couples coming in. Sales went up on a bunch of items. 

Can't remember what book it happened it but have you read about the balls yet?? The book doesn't name them but there called Ben wah balls......


----------



## mishele

Yes, The Balls!!! lol I read an articular about the creator of The Balls!! He was thanking the writer because of the crazy sales his site was receiving!! lol Too funny!!


----------



## MonicaBH

MTVision said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree that Ana needs to stop complaining...lol Seriously, let the guy buy you ****.....he's beating you're ass!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right!
> 
> After these books came out I guess adult stores had a huge influx of couples coming in. Sales went up on a bunch of items.
> 
> Can't remember what book it happened it but have you read about the balls yet?? The book doesn't name them but there called Ben wah balls......
Click to expand...


Yes, and apparently the Ben Wa balls are also flying off the shelves like hotcakes too.  I think it was 50 Shades Darker where they're introduced?  At his parents house.  I think.

Maybe I should re-read them...


----------



## mishele

Just finished book one.......are they the ball that she had in her for the spanking? lol  Or are there other ball that I didn't read about yet?!!!


----------



## MonicaBH

mishele said:


> Just finished book one.......are they the ball that she had in her for the spanking? lol  Or are there other ball that I didn't read about yet?!!!



Whoops, yes, that's them.  I guess they were introduced in 50SOG, then.  

I _definitely _need to re-read the books!  I'm already forgetting pertinent information.


----------



## mishele

Yes...re-read!! We will have a test later......


----------



## MTVision

MonicaBH said:
			
		

> Whoops, yes, that's them.  I guess they were introduced in 50SOG, then.
> 
> I definitely need to re-read the books!  I'm already forgetting pertinent information.



I just let my mom borrow them. Wonder what she'll think of them and of me for buying them!


----------



## mishele

Seriously....what happen to the ****ing "likes"  lol

You gotta love giving it to your mom...lol 
I got my copy from a 60 year old woman at work...lol


----------



## IByte

Um us men been reading this stuff since 13 ladies, most passed down from our father lol...best works ever .


----------



## MonicaBH

I have gotten only one coworker to read them.  The others are apparently very prudish.


----------



## user3977

smut... its all smut i tell ya. wife has read it a few times already and it has sparked some interest in her creative flow after hours if you will.... please let me know what other books like that i should add to her iPad lol.


----------



## mishele

*IByte*
Same but different.....lol


----------



## MonicaBH

Apparently there's a whole world of these smut type books that Amazon will recommend to you if you have purchased the 50 Shades trilogy.  I have been making up for lost time!


----------



## unpopular

I think all the regulars here need to either find some way to take more photos in this horrible weather we've been having or get laid, or both.


----------



## Derrel

I went to a bookstore that shall remain nameless, to pick up a copy for a lady friend of mine, but they were all sold out, so the store clerk helped me pick out a less-expensive Chinese knock-off called "256 Colors: Video Gaming's Sexy Early Days" by J L Ames... 

...My lady friend,well, she said it was terrible...all these lurid,lengthy tales of computers locking up, blue screens of death, floppy disks, failures to boot,etc.etc..


----------



## mishele

LOL


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

mishele said:


> Seriously....what happen to the ****ing "likes"  lol


----------



## mishele

lol NO LIKIES


----------



## MonicaBH

Bitter Jeweler said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously....what happen to the ****ing "likes"  lol
Click to expand...


Yup, right over there where it's easily accessible and convenient.


----------



## mishele

Oh WTH.......I have to scroll now to like something....lol


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Has anyone read "Fanny Hill: Memoirs of a woman of pleasure"?

It was written in 1748.

At Sterling Inc, somebody brought it in on cassettes, and it was making the rounds of all the jewelers. Ther were about 40 of us, in rows, and the tapes just went from one bench to the next. It was funny if you got up and walked around, you'd hear random giggling and laughing, and you knew what they were listening too.


----------



## unpopular

I don't understand why female sexuality has to be something so sensational.

(feminist moment. carry on)


----------



## mishele

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Has anyone read "Fanny Hill: Memoirs of a woman of pleasure"?
> 
> It was written in 1748.
> 
> At Sterling Inc, somebody brought it in on cassettes, and it was making the rounds of all the jewelers. Ther were about 40 of us, in rows, and the tapes just went from one bench to the next. It was funny if you got up and walked around, you'd hear random giggling and laughing, and you knew what they were listening too.



Looking it up, right now!!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Memoirs Of Fanny Hill by John Cleland - Project Gutenberg


----------



## PinkDoor

I have not drunk the 50 Shade Kool-Aid yet. . . am I missing out?


----------



## MTVision

PinkDoor said:
			
		

> I have not drunk the 50 Shade Kool-Aid yet. . . am I missing out?



Not the best books in the world but they are entertaining.


----------



## PinkDoor

Is it on iTunes iBooks?    My iBooks is currently stocked with anything and everything about Autism.  I think I could use some entertainment!


----------



## MTVision

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> Memoirs Of Fanny Hill by John Cleland - Project Gutenberg



Thanks! Just downloaded it to my kindle!


----------



## MTVision

PinkDoor said:
			
		

> Is it on iTunes iBooks?    My iBooks is currently stocked with anything and everything about Autism.  I think I could use some entertainment!



I think it is. Don't know if it's free or not. What r u using - an iPad or iPhone? You can get the free kindle app and the book is free


----------



## PinkDoor

iPhone. . .  Thank you!  I will check out iBooks


----------



## IByte

mishele said:
			
		

> IByte
> Same but different.....lol



Nah , because it's a female version of a penthouse forum 100 pages long.


----------



## mishele

I have wine and Mr. Grey tonight!!!!


----------



## rexbobcat

This is proof that Twilight is destroying America, one piece of literature at a time. Lol


----------



## mishele

I never read or watched a Twilight anything....lol


----------



## mishele

Is porn good film making?!!


----------



## Sw1tchFX

mishele said:


> Is porn good film making?!!


YES.


----------



## PinkDoor

mishele said:


> I never read or watched a Twilight anything....lol



Watch. . . don't read. . . It took me a long time to crossover, but now I am in love!


----------



## IByte

PinkDoor said:
			
		

> Watch. . . don't read. . . It took me a long time to crossover, but now I am in love!



Nooooooo ><


----------



## mishele

I am actually anti-Twilight....lol I made my mind up, I won't watch it....lol I watch True Blood on HBO though....lol Vampires are hot...LOL


----------



## PinkDoor

I was anti-twillight.   I was so embarrassed to watch it, I did my first screening while my hubby was traveling.  

I dare you to give the first movie 30 minutes.  I bet you won't be able to stop watching.


----------



## IByte

I like my vampires old school, vicious, ruthless, and foreign.  Not emo teenagers, because they didn't get enough huggies; or vampires as a reflection of monder day society.


----------



## PinkDoor

IByte said:


> I like my vampires old school, vicious, ruthless, and foreign.  Not emo teenagers, because they didn't get enough huggies; or vampires as a reflection of monder day society.



Did you watch it???


----------



## mishele

Lost Boys?


----------



## PinkDoor

mishele said:


> Lost Boys?



Corey and Corey!!  Heart melt!


----------



## MTVision

mishele said:
			
		

> Lost Boys?



That was one of my favorite movies!!


----------



## mishele

Ahhhh....back in the day....lol I'm feeling my age right now..lol


----------



## PinkDoor

mishele said:


> Ahhhh....back in the day....lol I'm feeling my age right now..lol



29?


----------



## mishele

Ahhhh......35.....=)


----------



## MTVision

PinkDoor said:
			
		

> I was anti-twillight.   I was so embarrassed to watch it, I did my first screening while my hubby was traveling.
> 
> I dare you to give the first movie 30 minutes.  I bet you won't be able to stop watching.



They aren't that bad - books or movies. I don't get why people are so anti-twilight and/or so obsessed with it. I read Twilight way back in 2006 (right after it first came out) then a few years ago the whole Twilight craze started. I guess it's no different then the whole Harry Potter/Hunger Games (movie sucked) deal.


----------



## PinkDoor

mishele said:


> Ahhhh......35.....=)



Okay - so scary. . . I almost posted that. . .and then I decided to go with the "forever 29" post.


----------



## mishele

I prolly protested because I was late to the party and every girl I knew wanted me to read it....lol I'm stubborn...lol


----------



## PinkDoor

mishele said:


> I prolly protested because I was late to the party and every girl I knew wanted me to read it....lol I'm stubborn...lol



My excuse! Hence the 'watched while while no one was watching"


----------



## MTVision

mishele said:
			
		

> I am actually anti-Twilight....lol I made my mind up, I won't watch it....lol I watch True Blood on HBO though....lol Vampires are hot...LOL



I love HBO. I just barely got it and was so happy that I can actually watch True Blood as it airs versus waiting til it comes out on DVD. 

The books that True blood is (very loosely) based on were pretty good in the beginning but they suck now. And the books and TV show don't really have much to do with each other anymore. 

Speaking of Vampires - have any of you read any of the Laurel K. Hamilton - Anita Blake series. Similar in a way to the True Blood books but more "hardcore" I guess.


----------



## mishele

PinkDoor said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh......35.....=)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay - so scary. . . I almost posted that. . .and then I decided to go with the "forever 29" post.
Click to expand...

I feel 25 so it's all good!!!


----------



## mishele




----------



## IByte

mishele said:
			
		

> Lost Boys?



Yup, just read Bram Stoker's too many times,that I became biased.  Not to say Lost Boys wasn't a fun movie to watch lol.


----------



## PinkDoor

mishele said:


> PinkDoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh......35.....=)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay - so scary. . . I almost posted that. . .and then I decided to go with the "forever 29" post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel 25 so it's all good!!!
Click to expand...


Cheers to that! 



Our poor 20's. . . how quickly they slipped away!


----------



## mishele

**** posted that video in the wrong thread....lol


----------



## mishele

^^^^lol


----------



## IByte

mishele said:
			
		

> I feel 25 so it's all good!!!



So what you are saying Insanity workouts are working?


----------



## PinkDoor

I'm officially chanting now: Do it! Do it! Do it!  Watch it! Watch it!  Watch it!


----------



## mishele

IByte said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel 25 so it's all good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what you are saying Insanity workouts are working?
Click to expand...

I have 5 days to go!!! I'm feelin great!! (ok, my knee ****ing hurts)
BTW....are you playin Diablo 3....lol I see a Warcraft joke in your sig. =)


----------



## unpopular

yay! another excuse to post a bauhaus video


----------



## mishele

PinkDoor said:


> I'm officially chanting now: Do it! Do it! Do it!  Watch it! Watch it!  Watch it!



I MUST RESIST!!! MUST NOT WATCH!!!


----------



## PinkDoor

mishele said:


> PinkDoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm officially chanting now: Do it! Do it! Do it!  Watch it! Watch it!  Watch it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I MUST RESIST!!! MUST NOT WATCH!!!
Click to expand...


Push play!  It's just a trailer. . . just 2:24 moments of bliss!


----------



## mishele

_*NEVER!!*_


----------



## PinkDoor

no one will know . . . its our secret. . . don't worry, you can PM me later with your THANKS


----------



## IByte

mishele said:
			
		

> I have 5 days to go!!! I'm feelin great!! (ok, my knee ****ing hurts)
> BTW....are you playin Diablo 3....lol I see a Warcraft joke in your sig. =)



Alas no, not until my classes slowdown a we bit.  My signature was from a SouthPark Title.  My current poison is Gears and God of War. My insanity workout is powerlifting  squats, dead lifts and bench. Oo.  Congrats and press forward Mishele :thumbs up:


----------



## PinkDoor

Mishele is not posting now. . . she must be watching Twilight


----------



## mishele

No!!!


----------



## Stradawhovious

Haven't read the rest of the thread, but I can assume it has been sufficiently derailed.

Here is some literary genius reading of 50 shades of gray for you from the new exclusive audio book.  Sorry about the ad at the beginning (if you are forced to sit through it), I promise it's worth the wait.

And you might want to use headphones fro this one, expecially if you're at work.  Just sayin'


----------



## Jaemie

^^    That's a riot! LMAO!


----------



## cgipson1

mishele said:


> Yes, The Balls!!! lol I read an articular about the creator of The Balls!! He was thanking the writer because of the crazy sales his site was receiving!! lol Too funny!!


Ben Wa Balls have been around since before the 16th century... and there is no known inventor. So someone is taking credit for these? lol! That is hilarious!


----------



## cgipson1

*Some interesting stuff to read along these lines:

Exit to Eden* by Ann Rampling (pen name for Ann Rice of the Vampire series fame).  Trust me.. the book is nothing like the stupid movie with Rosie O'Donnell in it.

*Belinda* by Ann Rampling. Another interesting read....

*her* by anonymous - another interesting book along these lines... written in the 70's and out of print. But you can still find it used.

*Story of O* by Pauline Reage (1954)


----------



## cgipson1

MTVision said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost Boys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was one of my favorite movies!!
Click to expand...


Me too... although I suspect I will catch hell for admitting it!  lol!


----------



## Tee

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Has anyone read "Fanny Hill: Memoirs of a woman of pleasure"?
> 
> It was written in 1748.
> 
> At Sterling Inc, somebody brought it in on cassettes, and it was making the rounds of all the jewelers. Ther were about 40 of us, in rows, and the tapes just went from one bench to the next. It was funny if you got up and walked around, you'd hear random giggling and laughing, and you knew what they were listening too.



Never read it but watched it on late night Cinemax. :mrgreen:


----------



## cgipson1

mishele said:


> I am actually anti-Twilight....lol I made my mind up, I won't watch it....lol I watch True Blood on HBO though....lol Vampires are hot...LOL



I never understood the whole Anti-Twilight thing. I read the books long before the movies were out... and loved them. The movies actually follow the books pretty well... and I enjoyed them also. Admittedly, a bit hokey at times... but much better than many of the movies they release.


----------



## IByte

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> I never understood the whole Anti-Twilight thing. I read the books long before the movies were out... and loved them. The movies actually follow the books pretty well... and I enjoyed them also. Admittedly, a bit hokey at times... but much better than many of the movies they release.



Oo?


----------



## cgipson1

IByte said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood the whole Anti-Twilight thing. I read the books long before the movies were out... and loved them. The movies actually follow the books pretty well... and I enjoyed them also. Admittedly, a bit hokey at times... but much better than many of the movies they release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oo?
Click to expand...


????? Lol!  What... did I lose my "manly" cred or something?


----------



## IByte

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> ????? Lol!



Lmfao!!! Charlie has a sensitive side.  My fun books were the Harry Potter's books.  This going to be a great morning.


----------



## cgipson1

IByte said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????? Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lmfao!!! Charlie has a sensitive side.  My fun books were the Harry Potter's books.  This going to be a great morning.
Click to expand...


(hahaha... I guess you haven't seen my poetry!)  Loved the Potter stuff too... good stuff!


----------



## cgipson1

Oh.. ladies, I have written a lot of erotic poetry / prose!! But I don't dare post it here...


----------



## IByte

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> ????? Lol!  What... did I lose my "manly" cred or something?



Yes -20 bro code points for reading  emo teen girly books.  But I will give you +5 for having balls for admitting it.


----------



## cgipson1

IByte said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????? Lol!  What... did I lose my "manly" cred or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes -20 bro code points for reading  emo teen girly books.  But I will give you +5 for having balls for admitting it.
Click to expand...


----------



## unpopular

cgipson1 said:


> *Some interesting stuff to read along these lines:
> 
> Exit to Eden* by Ann Rampling (pen name for Ann Rice of the Vampire series fame).  Trust me.. the book is nothing like the stupid movie with Rosie O'Donnell in it.
> 
> *Belinda* by Ann Rampling. Another interesting read....
> 
> *her* by anonymous - another interesting book along these lines... written in the 70's and out of print. But you can still find it used.
> 
> *Story of O* by Pauline Reage (1954)





cgipson1 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually anti-Twilight....lol I made my mind up, I won't watch it....lol I watch True Blood on HBO though....lol Vampires are hot...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood the whole Anti-Twilight thing. I read the books long before the movies were out... and loved them. The movies actually follow the books pretty well... and I enjoyed them also. Admittedly, a bit hokey at times... but much better than many of the movies they release.
Click to expand...




cgipson1 said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????? Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lmfao!!! Charlie has a sensitive side.  My fun books were the Harry Potter's books.  This going to be a great morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (hahaha... I guess you haven't seen my poetry!)  Loved the Potter stuff too... good stuff!
Click to expand...




cgipson1 said:


> Oh.. ladies, I have written a lot of erotic poetry / prose!! But I don't dare post it here...



*Stop trying to impress the ladies, Gipson!*​


----------



## cgipson1

unpopular said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Some interesting stuff to read along these lines:
> 
> Exit to Eden* by Ann Rampling (pen name for Ann Rice of the Vampire series fame).  Trust me.. the book is nothing like the stupid movie with Rosie O'Donnell in it.
> 
> *Belinda* by Ann Rampling. Another interesting read....
> 
> *her* by anonymous - another interesting book along these lines... written in the 70's and out of print. But you can still find it used.
> 
> *Story of O* by Pauline Reage (1954)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood the whole Anti-Twilight thing. I read the books long before the movies were out... and loved them. The movies actually follow the books pretty well... and I enjoyed them also. Admittedly, a bit hokey at times... but much better than many of the movies they release.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (hahaha... I guess you haven't seen my poetry!)  Loved the Potter stuff too... good stuff!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.. ladies, I have written a lot of erotic poetry / prose!! But I don't dare post it here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Stop trying to impress the ladies, Gipson!*​
Click to expand...


but... I never had to try! It just happens! Not my fault! Did I mention I am a Gourmet cook.. and that I give absolutely killer full body massages?


----------



## unpopular

But your fashion sense OTOH...


----------



## cgipson1

unpopular said:


> But your fashion sense OTOH...



You are referring to the Leopard Hat, aren't you?   (a man that is afraid to be laughed at, isn't a man! Making your friends and family laugh, is a gift.. and a blessing! Tears and Laughter are not to be feared.. only embraced!)


----------



## unpopular

Perhaps but:

Mishele: Manslut, I'm heading out to the mall
Gipson: Can I please come?
Mishele: Uhm....... I don't know.
Gipson: But it's been 1072 days! I've been counting! You never let me out!
Mishele: Yeah. I know, it's that hat and Hawaiian shirt.
Gipson: :Sigh: Ok. I'll just go make you some lemon duck and write more erotic poetry. 

... then again, maybe you don't wear that hat all the time. hadn't thought of that :/


----------



## cgipson1

unpopular said:


> Perhaps but:
> 
> Mishele: Manslut, I'm heading out to the mall
> Gipson: Can I please come?
> Mishele: Uhm....... I don't know.
> Gipson: But it's been 1072 days! I've been counting! You never let me out!
> Mishele: Yeah. I know, it's that hat and Hawaiian shirt.
> Gipson: :Sigh: Ok. I'll just go make you some lemon duck and write more erotic poetry.
> 
> ... then again, maybe you don't wear that hat all the time. hadn't thought of that :/



hahaha... that is a funny image! I doubt that Mish would let me wear that much.. so it is not an accurate image! A collar... maybe some whipmarks.. that would probably be about it....  

(but I should let Mishele speak for herself... )


----------



## unpopular

When my wife plays The Sims, 9 out of 10 times she creates Severus Snape wearing nothing but a bow tie and underwear to serve as the household sex slave.

He always ends up in a doorless 1x1 unit room.


----------



## cgipson1

unpopular said:


> When my wife plays The Sims, 9 out of 10 times she creates Severus Snape wearing nothing but a bow tie and underwear to serve as the household sex slave.
> 
> He always ends up in a doorless 1x1 unit room.



Interesting!!!!   lol!


----------



## unpopular

I also made a prison once, complete with two cell blocks and a Warden's residence, which Lo occupied with a plus-sized dominatrix and invited unsuspecting men into, where they would be forced to wear only a bow tie.

We also had this one guy who had this bunker out in the woods, behind the bunker was a hillside which built into it was a dungeon, where he'd lock female guests to starve to death. He also adopted a kid, made him do all the gardening, forced him to sleep and eat outside and fed him only onions.

Ok yeah. Come to think of it that last one was kind of really creepy.


----------



## PinkDoor

Y'all are having a GREAT morning!!


----------



## cgipson1

unpopular said:


> I also made a prison once, complete with two cell blocks and a Warden's residence, which Lo occupied with a plus-sized dominatrix and invited unsuspecting men into, where they would be forced to wear only a bow tie.
> 
> We also had this one guy who had this bunker out in the woods, behind the bunker was a hillside which built into it was a dungeon, where he'd lock female guests to starve to death. He also adopted a kid, made him do all the gardening, forced him to sleep and eat outside and fed him only onions.
> 
> Ok yeah. Come to think of it that last one was kind of really creepy.



Never played the Sims.. (except for the early geekier versions... Sim City, Sim Earth, etc). Sounds interesting... lol!


----------



## cgipson1

PinkDoor said:


> Y'all are having a GREAT morning!!



How would you dress me if I was yours, Marie?


----------



## PinkDoor

I am SO not going there!  LOL!

Where's my pink/white flower?  Baby girls walls are looking very sad with nothing on them


----------



## unpopular

cgipson1 said:


> Never played the Sims.. (except for the early geekier versions... Sim City, Sim Earth, etc). Sounds interesting... lol!



LOL. no. The Sims is a truly terrible game unless you try to make the characters deviant and dysfunctional.

Did you hear, they are coming out with a new SimCity. It looks really cool.


----------



## PinkDoor

unpopular said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never played the Sims.. (except for the early geekier versions... Sim City, Sim Earth, etc). Sounds interesting... lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. no. The Sims is a truly terrible game unless you try to make the characters deviant and dysfunctional.
> 
> Did you hear, they are coming out with a new SimCity. It looks really cool.
Click to expand...


I like the original simcity where you could have the godzilla stomp your city.


----------



## cgipson1

PinkDoor said:


> *I am SO not going there!  LOL!*
> 
> Where's my pink/white flower?  Baby girls walls are looking very sad with nothing on them



*Chicken!!!*

Patience, Sweet One! I am working on them....


----------



## cgipson1

PinkDoor said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never played the Sims.. (except for the early geekier versions... Sim City, Sim Earth, etc). Sounds interesting... lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. no. The Sims is a truly terrible game unless you try to make the characters deviant and dysfunctional.
> 
> Did you hear, they are coming out with a new SimCity. It looks really cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like the original simcity where you could have the godzilla stomp your city.
Click to expand...


yea.. that was fun! lol!


----------



## cgipson1

unpopular said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never played the Sims.. (except for the early geekier versions... Sim City, Sim Earth, etc). Sounds interesting... lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. no. The Sims is a truly terrible game unless you try to *make the characters deviant and dysfunctional.*
> 
> Did you hear, they are coming out with a new SimCity. It looks really cool.
Click to expand...


You mean *REAL?*  lol!


----------



## unpopular

If you play the game like you're supposed to it's like some hellish postwar nightmare.


----------



## cgipson1

unpopular said:


> If you play the game like you're supposed to it's like some hellish postwar nightmare.



That would be fun on 'Shrooms... lol! Or under other influences also...


----------



## unpopular

OMG YES!

... or so I have been told.


----------



## PinkDoor

unpopular said:


> OMG YES!
> 
> ... or so I have been told.



cough cough - terrarium - cough cough


----------



## unpopular

Pinky - do you need some cough syrup? Here, take this entire bottle.


----------



## PinkDoor

LOL


----------



## IByte

PinkDoor said:
			
		

> I am SO not going there!  LOL!
> 
> Where's my pink/white flower?  Baby girls walls are looking very sad with nothing on them



She would probably dress you up as Jacob lol


----------



## unpopular

I always wanted to see Gipson in a tunic.


----------



## IByte

unpopular said:
			
		

> I always wanted to see Gipson in a tunic.



Or pantaloons.


----------



## cgipson1

IByte said:


> PinkDoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO not going there!  LOL!
> 
> Where's my pink/white flower?  Baby girls walls are looking very sad with nothing on them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She would probably dress you up as Jacob lol
Click to expand...




unpopular said:


> I always wanted to see Gipson in a tunic.





IByte said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always wanted to see Gipson in a tunic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or pantaloons.
Click to expand...


YOU guys are getting very weird! You are starting to scare me a little bit! Remember.. JUST SAY NO!  lol!


----------



## rexbobcat

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> YOU guys are getting very weird! You are starting to scare me a little bit! Remember.. JUST SAY NO!  lol!



Are you going to be the rather flamboyant depiction of Robin Hood for Halloween? ;D

Or maybe Peter Pan?


----------



## cgipson1

rexbobcat said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU guys are getting very weird! You are starting to scare me a little bit! Remember.. JUST SAY NO!  lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to be the rather flamboyant depiction of Robin Hood for Halloween? ;D
> 
> Or maybe Peter Pan?
Click to expand...


I would rather do a slinky Vampire in black... although for some of the ladies here, I would gladly wear their leash!


----------



## unpopular

IByte said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always wanted to see Gipson in a tunic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or pantaloons.
Click to expand...


It was a LOST reference... I forgot all about Team Jacob - wtf is up with the baseball element anyway?


----------



## PinkDoor

Team Edward


----------



## unpopular

if you thought human little league games were bad, you should see the parents at vampire little league!

I hope bella thought this through.


----------



## PinkDoor

unpopular said:


> if you thought human little league games were bad, you should see the parents at vampire little league!
> 
> I hope bella thought this through.



No, what's worse is vampire pageant moms!


----------



## mishele

You guys have completely derailed my thread!!!
<bites lip and roll eyes>      lol
Spankings for everyone!!


----------



## unpopular

ME FIRST!


----------



## cgipson1

PLEASE!!!!


----------



## mishele

You guys are sooo easy!! lol


----------



## PinkDoor

alright Mishele, where's this racy picture they say you posted?


----------



## mishele

Haha....lol You'll have to find it...lol I don't post it anymore.....:mrgreen:


----------



## IByte

mishele said:
			
		

> You guys have completely derailed my thread!!!
> <bites lip and roll eyes>      lol
> Spankings for everyone!!



I supported you through your whole workout lol.


----------



## unpopular

mishele said:


> Haha....lol You'll have to find it...lol I don't post it anymore.....:mrgreen:



you mean the blacklit one?


----------



## mishele

Who can say........lol


----------



## cgipson1

mishele said:


> Who can say........lol



Come on.. post it!   Make us guys HAPPY!    Whhheeeeeeeeee!     lol!


----------



## PinkDoor

I'll second that, I need to see the shot!


----------



## mishele

*<---------------* There you go....lol 
It's not going to be there long.....


----------



## PinkDoor

Racy! The boys must not be able to type, too much drool on their keyboards!


----------



## mishele

lol.....I don't post it because I start getting really weird messages every time it's posted...lol It gets creepy. (and no....the messages aren't from the regulars...lol)


----------



## IByte

Bravo on the end results Mishele :thumbup:


----------



## mishele

Dang it.....tat was taken like 3 years ago....lol It's the picture that the other guys were hinting too.


----------



## IByte

mishele said:


> Dang it.....tat was taken like 3 years ago....lol It's the picture that the other guys were hinting too.



Oo....ummm keep up the good work?


----------



## mishele

LOL....I love it!!
Hotel switches out Bible for '50 Shades of Grey' | The Daily Caller


----------



## unpopular




----------



## rexbobcat

The audio is NSFW, but I believe this is how this book was always meant to be read.


----------



## MTVision

rexbobcat said:
			
		

> The audio is NSFW, but I believe this is how this book was always meant to be read.
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5K1RcKJVbHA



LOL! I've always hated that guys voice!


----------



## cgipson1

MTVision said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The audio is NSFW, but I believe this is how this book was always meant to be read.
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5K1RcKJVbHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I've always hated that guys voice!
Click to expand...


Ditto!


----------



## mishele

I finished all 3 books and now I feel empty inside....lol
So you think she's going to write a series of books from Christian's perspective? I hope so....=) The last couple of pages were hot!


----------



## IByte

mishele said:
			
		

> I finished all 3 books and now I feel empty inside....lol
> So you think she's going to write a series of books from Christian's perspective? I hope so....=) The last couple of pages were hot!



....penthouse forum.


----------



## mishele

Youjizz


----------



## cgipson1

mishele said:


> I finished all 3 books and now I feel empty inside....lol
> So you think she's going to write a series of books from Christian's perspective? I hope so....=) The last couple of pages were hot!



Did you see that list of books I put up... have you read any of those?


----------



## mishele

Someone help me....lol I'm reading the books for a second time.......sigh.


----------



## unpopular

Don't you have a significant other for that sort of thing?


----------



## mishele

Yes.....he is helping me just fine....lol 
I just really need to start a NEW book!


----------



## 12sndsgood

Try "the taming of sleeping beauty" Mish.  might go a wee bit further then 50 shades, but not sure, havnt read 50 shades myself.


----------



## mishele

Thank you!!! By "further" do you mean dirtier? lol


----------



## pic_chick

MTVision said:


> MonicaBH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops, yes, that's them.  I guess they were introduced in 50SOG, then.
> 
> I definitely need to re-read the books!  I'm already forgetting pertinent information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just let my mom borrow them. Wonder what she'll think of them and of me for buying them!
Click to expand...


Ha I would never bring them up to my mom old school southern family I  would get my mouth washed out and be handed a bible. I did enjoy the  books but I reather disliked that he had sooooo meany mommy issues why  cant he just like kinky sex with out being broken that is all I would  really change


----------



## unpopular

mishele said:


> Thank you!!! By "further" do you mean dirtier? lol



At this point why not just go straight for the unbridled porn at literotica.com?


----------



## mishele

unpopular said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! By "further" do you mean dirtier? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point why not just go straight for the unbridled porn at literotica.com?
Click to expand...


I'm all for the hardcore porn, it's just not an every night watch before bed kinda thing for me....lol


----------



## gsgary

mishele said:
			
		

> So ladies have you read it?! Any thoughts or comments?



Its great my girlfriend has been soo horny since reading it i bought her the follow up books


----------



## IByte

The ladies I see has more lines on them than the lines at Studio 54.  What you have to watch are parody movies like the the Dark Nut, or Harry Pork Her those movie will crack you up lol.


----------



## mishele

gsgary said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ladies have you read it?! Any thoughts or comments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its great my girlfriend has been soo horny since reading it i bought her the follow up books
Click to expand...


The best advice I could give you is for you to read the book also!! If she is enjoying it that much......YOU NEED TO KNOW WHY!!! lol 
Tell her that you have a twitchy hand, the next time she talks back....lol =)


----------



## IByte

Nooooo :waving hands: she's trying to suck you in their world and warp your fragile lil mind!!


----------



## o hey tyler

It's always been interesting to peer into the lives of horny women via middle of the road literature you find near Wal-Mart rest rooms


----------



## rexbobcat

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> It's always been interesting to peer into the lives of horny women via middle of the road literature you find near Wal-Mart rest rooms



Is middle of the road synonymous with mediocre? Lol


----------



## o hey tyler

rexbobcat said:
			
		

> Is middle of the road synonymous with mediocre? Lol



Yes.


----------



## cgipson1

mishele said:


> Someone help me....lol I'm reading the books for a second time.......sigh.



Don't know if you missed this the first time....

*Exit to Eden* by Ann Rampling (pen name for Ann Rice of the  Vampire series fame).  Trust me.. the book is nothing like the stupid  movie with Rosie O'Donnell in it.

*Belinda* by Ann Rampling. Another interesting read....

*her* by anonymous - another interesting book along these lines...  written in the 70's and out of print. But you can still find it used.

*Story of O* by Pauline Reage (1954)


----------



## mishele

o hey tyler said:


> It's always been interesting to peer into the lives of horny women via middle of the road literature you find near Wal-Mart rest rooms



I found my copy in K-Mart by the restrooms.


----------



## cgipson1

mishele said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's always been interesting to peer into the lives of horny women via middle of the road literature you find near Wal-Mart rest rooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found my copy in K-Mart by the restrooms.
Click to expand...


If you can find them.. Xaviera Hollander (who was known as the Happy Hooker) wrote a series of books back in the seventies (The Happy Hooker, The Best Part of a Man "OR how to play the pink Piccolo", and several others!) ... they were rather Racy, and even somewhat instructional!


----------



## Desi

I can't believe nobody has posted this yet:

SNL 50 shades of grey - YouTube

As for me, I was pretty excited to see that book in the house.  Alas, it was a bust.  Watching her read it wasn't that exciting.  By the time she was at the "good parts" I was soundly asleep.


----------



## mishele

Desi said:


> I can't believe nobody has posted this yet:
> 
> SNL 50 shades of grey - YouTube
> 
> As for me, I was pretty excited to see that book in the house. Alas, it was a bust. Watching her read it wasn't that exciting. By the time she was at the "good parts" I was soundly asleep.



Poor Desi!! You need to stay up later!!!


----------



## Designer

MTVision said:


> I just let my mom borrow them.



What, the ben-wah balls?

In case anyone doesn't know how to use them; insert two of them and go about your normal daily activities, if you can.  

Remember when the Chinese "diplomat" gave a pair to Nancy Reagan?


----------



## unpopular

well, this thread has gone from dirty to raunchy in one single post...

but one thing I can say, ben-wah balls keeps everyone involved very happy.


----------



## Tee

If you watch Archer (hilarious show, btw)- you might've giggled at Ben Wah......balls.


----------



## 12sndsgood

mishele said:
			
		

> Thank you!!! By "further" do you mean dirtier? lol



Havent read 50 shades but I'd imagine it is.  I think the sex scenes started on page 1.


----------



## mishele

Mr. Grey is using Duotone Balls. Don't you know the difference?!! lol Geez!!


----------



## IByte

unpopular said:


> well, this thread has gone from dirty to raunchy in one single post...
> 
> but one thing I can say, ben-wah balls keeps everyone involved very happy.



Lol this thread is still PG-13.  Plus it's a lot better than discussing Danielle Steel with Fabio on the cover ><


----------



## unpopular

mishele said:


> Mr. Grey is using Duotone Balls.



Can you specify the exact Pantone number?


----------



## o hey tyler

mishele said:
			
		

> I found my copy in K-Mart by the restrooms.



K-Mart still exists?


----------



## Angela Spangler

I read them. Wasn't terribly impressed. With all the hype surrounding them, I thought they'd be awesome. I've read better. Fast, easy read; moderately entertaining.


----------



## mishele

Just finished Bared To You. It was alright. The next book in the series comes out in Oct.


----------



## mishele

cgipson1 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone help me....lol I'm reading the books for a second time.......sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if you missed this the first time....
> 
> *Exit to Eden* by Ann Rampling (pen name for Ann Rice of the  Vampire series fame).  Trust me.. the book is nothing like the stupid  movie with Rosie O'Donnell in it.
> 
> *Belinda* by Ann Rampling. Another interesting read....
> 
> *her* by anonymous - another interesting book along these lines...  written in the 70's and out of print. But you can still find it used.
> 
> *Story of O* by Pauline Reage (1954)
Click to expand...


I read a lot about the Story of O. I will prolly pick it up. From what I read, it doesn't sound like much of a love story....lol You have to tell what your take on the book was.
I just finished Bared To You and it was supposed to be the next big thing to 50 Shades. It is disturbingly similar but not as good. I did pre-order the second book....lol I'll have to find out what happens to these F'd up people.
I also bought 9 1/2 Weeks:A Memoir of a Love Affair. I loved the movie. We will see if the book the movie was based is any good. 

Thanks for the ideas, Charlie!!
[h=1][/h]


----------



## cgipson1

mishele said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone help me....lol I'm reading the books for a second time.......sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if you missed this the first time....
> 
> *Exit to Eden* by Ann Rampling (pen name for Ann Rice of the  Vampire series fame).  Trust me.. the book is nothing like the stupid  movie with Rosie O'Donnell in it.
> 
> *Belinda* by Ann Rampling. Another interesting read....
> 
> *her* by anonymous - another interesting book along these lines...  written in the 70's and out of print. But you can still find it used.
> 
> *Story of O* by Pauline Reage (1954)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read a lot about the Story of O. I will prolly pick it up. From what I read, it doesn't sound like much of a love story....lol You have to tell what your take on the book was.
> I just finished Bared To You and it was supposed to be the next big thing to 50 Shades. It is disturbingly similar but not as good. I did pre-order the second book....lol I'll have to find out what happens to these F'd up people.
> I also bought 9 1/2 Weeks:A Memoir of a Love Affair. I loved the movie. We will see if the book the movie was based is any good.
> 
> Thanks for the ideas, Charlie!!
Click to expand...


Anytime... My favorite of these is actually Exit to Eden. I actually had a GF that wanted to get into that Lifestyle at one time. It was an interesting time!  lol!


----------



## mishele

LOL I bet it was INTERESTING!!


----------



## cgipson1

mishele said:


> LOL I bet it was INTERESTING!!



Yep!  lol! I still have a bondage shirt... skin tight, and comes with straps that you can be fully immobilized with ! lol! (Shhhhh! Don't tell anyone!)  Bought that for Halloween a couple of years back.. brought back memories! lol! (I had really better shut up now!) :blushing:


----------



## mishele

I'll be PMing you!! LOL
Oh and I so need a picture of you in that shirt!!!


----------



## IByte

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Yep!  lol! I still have a bondage shirt... skin tight, and comes with straps that you can be fully immobilized with ! lol! (Shhhhh! Don't tell anyone!)  Bought that for Halloween a couple of years back.. brought back memories! lol! (I had really better shut up now!) :blushing:


...bring out the gimp!


----------



## unpopular

KILL THE GIMP!

oh wait. we're not talking about software. carry on then.


----------



## cgipson1

IByte said:
			
		

> ...bring out the gimp!



hahahaha.... I knew that was going to happen!


----------



## Jaemie

omg..  Is this thread still going? Well, it's a popular book, but the whole SM thing kind of makes me yawn. I've never been into it, though I did purchase a really cool solid stainless collar at Mr. S Leather in San Francisco a few years ago (when I had money to spend). It was neat, but I wasn't wearing it much and I gave it to my little brother. Oh look, Amazon sells it, too! Ya, SM has gone mainstream for sure. 

Amazon.com: Mr-S-Leather 8mm Stainless Steel Locking Slave Collar - 13" Neck: Health & Personal Care


----------



## MTVision

mishele said:
			
		

> Mr. Grey is using Duotone Balls. Don't you know the difference?!! lol Geez!!



Aren't duotone balls basically Ben wah balls with vibration??


----------



## MTVision

Designer said:
			
		

> What, the ben-wah balls?
> 
> In case anyone doesn't know how to use them; insert two of them and go about your normal daily activities, if you can.
> 
> Remember when the Chinese "diplomat" gave a pair to Nancy Reagan?



That's disturbing. And no I did not let my mother borrow my Ben-wah balls!!


----------



## mishele

MTVision said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Grey is using Duotone Balls. Don't you know the difference?!! lol Geez!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't duotone balls basically Ben wah balls with vibration??
Click to expand...


Yes, I believe the vibration comes from a ball that is inside the ball. When did I become the sex toy expert?


----------



## IByte

mishele said:
			
		

> Yes, I believe the vibration comes from a ball that is inside the ball. When did I become the sex toy expert?



Too late your thread, you are the expert lol.


----------



## mishele

IByte said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe the vibration comes from a ball that is inside the ball. When did I become the sex toy expert?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too late your thread, you are the expert lol.
Click to expand...

\
How old are you again?


----------



## IByte

mishele said:
			
		

> \
> How old are you again?


Oooooooo I'm not suppose to kiss and tell lil lady Oo....I'm 35.


----------



## mishele

IByte said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> How old are you again?
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooooo I'm not suppose to kiss and tell lil lady Oo....I'm 35.
Click to expand...


I don't remember saying that...lol
I believe, I said you never ask a lady her age or her weight!!! Now play nice and tell me your age.


----------



## IByte

mishele said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> How old are you again?
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooooo I'm not suppose to kiss and tell lil lady Oo....I'm 35.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't remember saying that...lol
> I believe, I said you never ask a lady her age or her weight!!! Now play nice and tell me your age.
Click to expand...


LOL seriously I'm 35


----------



## mishele

Sorry, thought you were Fing w/ me since I'm 35. lol


----------



## IByte

...Mishele..are we 35 also?


----------



## mishele

IByte said:


> ...Mishele..are we 35 also?


You didn't know that already?


----------



## IByte

I like our generation.  We are that nice middle generation where we know what good classic rock is, but at the same time young enough to keep up with young parties, and play video games 8).... I love life.


----------



## IByte

mishele said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Mishele..are we 35 also?
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't know that already?
Click to expand...


Oo I thought you were a young one like around mid 20's because you were playing Diablo 3.


----------



## mishele

LOL.......nope I'm a old lady. I'm a geek!!!


----------



## IByte

mishele said:
			
		

> LOL.......nope I'm a old lady. I'm a geek!!!



Pffft the youngens can have their SpongeBob, I'll keep my Scoobydoo and GI Joe 

Besides if you are geek you will never grow old Oo join us Mishele lol.


----------



## mishele

I play COD, too...lol Ear piece in the ear and everything...lol Good fun!! I'm a guy in a girl's body.


----------



## IByte

Getting Black Ops 2 when it comes out but for now photo equipment is on the want list.


----------



## mishele

PS3 or xbox?


----------



## rexbobcat

Sega Dreamcast version


----------



## IByte

mishele said:
			
		

> PS3 or xbox?



PC, let go of your consoles and play with the big boy Mishelle...btw what's your Xbox gamer tag? Pm me


----------



## mishele

I'm ps3....=)


----------



## IByte

mishele said:
			
		

> I'm ps3....=)



Nooooooooo you went to the dark side!


----------



## mishele

Yes, I have!!!


----------



## mishele

Ahhhh.....you need to come over!!


----------



## IByte

Lol Sony network, let me just give them my ccrd number.


----------



## rexbobcat

Xbox is like your first car. It's fun at first, but then you mature and realize that it's a piece of junk.

That's when you buy a PS3


----------



## mishele

^^^^ what he said!!


----------



## rexbobcat

My username is texasrexbobcat if anybody wants to add me.


----------



## mishele

Do you play CoD?


----------



## IByte

All I hear is hate talk.


----------



## mishele

Come on now, who wants to pay by month for service w/ there game system?


----------



## IByte

At least their system is secure  ...Mac


----------



## rexbobcat

IByte said:
			
		

> At least their system is secure  ...Mac



Nah, it's just not worth hacking into. 

I haven't played CoD. I'm on the fence about it. I'm not sure if I should just break down and get it or not. Lol


----------



## mishele

How can you be on the fence if you never played it? The new one comes out in Nov..... just buy it. I'll beat your ass and show you the ropes.


----------



## IByte

No I'm on the defence lol.  I; only want the ps3 for god of war that's it.  Plus my argument is Im building up my lighting equipment budget..yeah that's it lol.  Oh Microsoft glass ftw


----------



## IByte

mishele said:
			
		

> How can you be on the fence if you never played it? The new one comes out in Nov..... just buy it. I'll beat your ass and show you the ropes.



Ooooo those are fighting words lol


----------



## IByte

Ibyte wins another argument.


----------



## mishele

You can't argue unless you buy it.......come play w/ me.


----------



## mishele

How did this thread go from bondage to PS3 gaming?


----------



## IByte

mishele said:
			
		

> How did this thread go from bondage to PS3 gaming?



....can't you combine both?  Not the exact way I wanted to start off my 1000th post in a bondage thread lol..but I'll take it.


----------



## mishele

Come on.....what better way!! S&M and PS3!! That's a celebration!!


----------



## IByte

Throw some gyros and a few beers and there would be no reason to leave the house.


----------



## rexbobcat

mishele said:
			
		

> How can you be on the fence if you never played it? The new one comes out in Nov..... just buy it. I'll beat your ass and show you the ropes.



I might. I just don't want to buy it and then be bombarded by 13-year-olds dropping the F bomb because I camped and pwned their asses. 

Mwahaha!


----------



## mishele

You just hit me in the heart...lol Gyros and beer!!


----------



## mishele

rexbobcat said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you be on the fence if you never played it? The new one comes out in Nov..... just buy it. I'll beat your ass and show you the ropes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might. I just don't want to buy it and then be bombarded by 13-year-olds dropping the F bomb because I camped and pwned their asses.
> 
> Mwahaha!
Click to expand...

That's ***** talk!! Get your ass out there and buy the game!! Kick the 13 year olds ass and then you don't have a problem...lol


----------



## unpopular

... imagine if a critique thread lasted this long!


----------



## IByte

mishele said:
			
		

> You just hit me in the heart...lol Gyros and beer!!



I can see it now, you're chained someone is eating in front of you making you hungry and thirsty, and playing COD right in front of you.


----------



## mishele

LOL That is so deeply evil...lol


----------



## IByte

Now THAT'S S&M!


----------



## mishele

lol I couldn't take it...


----------



## IByte

All that insanity training you accomplished down the un de toilette tsk tsk.  And I haven't even gotten to the achievement part


----------

